# Interview attire for bakery



## melliemel (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello all!

I was hoping someone could help me. In the next week or so I have an interview at a wholesale bread bakery for a Bakery Assistant position. I know that I will be required to bake something while I'm there. That being said, what would be the proper interview attire for something like that? Should I wear slacks and a shirt and bring my school chef's coat along with me? Not at all?

Any suggestions you could provide would be great.

Thanks!!

Mellie


----------



## melliemel (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry! I realize that this is better suited for the "Culinary Students" section. I'll repost it there. Please excuse my newbiness.


----------



## aprildb (May 21, 2008)

I'd go with just crisp and clean. I've never been to an interview where they had me bake anything...and I'm 56. Other positions maybe, like a buffet position, plating, etc, but baking takes a lot longer because of laws of physics, measuring, proofing, mixing, etc. If you can demonstrate that you know basic measuring, math (as in doubling a recipe), timing, the way a dough feels when it's properly mixed, common sense...then you're good.

By all means, wear what you're comfortable in. It's stressful enough in a new situation (I guarantee that it will be fine once you're over the newness and unfamiliarity of it) let alone feeling really uncomfortable in 'interview' clothes. 

Baking is fun. Show them what you know and let them know that you're open to learn.

Good luck.

April


----------



## eliza (Jun 3, 2010)

if they are really going to require you to bake something on the spot, i suggest slacks, low-heeled shoe, a blouse with short-sleeve so you don't have to roll the sleeves, wear a blazer too and yes take your chef's coat just for emergency 

--

i started my bakery with HTSB


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

what would i do??... i'd wear my chef pants. a clean shirt. nice jacket. and bring along my chef coat (ironed). and the appropriate shoes. hair tied back.  ive been on a bunch of interviews and they usually dont expect you to bake something on the first interview, but they may ask you to come back for a black box or mystery box.

good luck!


----------



## melliemel (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for the suggestions. I did in fact wear my chefs pants and coat and I was complimented on my "professional look".

Thank you again!


----------

